# Ex-feral/farm cats



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2020)

I thought I'd share a photo of our two ex-ferals. They have tamed up a huge amount and have had a little visit to the vet for neutering. 

Great, all done and dusted... only another one has turned up in the last few days! 

I'd love to see any photos you have of your adopted feral or farm cats.


----------



## HeyMich (13 May 2020)

I haven't seen our farm cat since March 1st. However, the cat food gets eaten every night and we aren't over-run with mice, so she must be ok. No photos though... 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2020)

HeyMich said:



			I haven't seen our farm cat since March 1st. However, the cat food gets eaten every night and we aren't over-run with mice, so she must be ok. No photos though... 

.
		
Click to expand...

She must be feeling a bit shy, bless her. Good to know that she's still keeping the mice away.

I was talking to someone the other day who said that rats had destroyed their swallow nests. We've not had that issue and I think all the cats cluttering up the place might have something to do with it. One of our pet cats once found a rat nest and just killed the whole lot. He proudly bought the bodies home...


----------



## Archangel (13 May 2020)

I post quite a few photos of the ferals so I will control myself sort of. 

Orlando



Gwyddian and Alouette



Lucia



Ariannwen and Amyas


Valeria


Amyas and Fenella


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			I post quite a few photos of the ferals so I will control myself sort of. 

Orlando
View attachment 47107


Gwyddian and Alouette
View attachment 47108


Lucia
View attachment 47110


Ariannwen and Amyas
View attachment 47111

Valeria
View attachment 47113

Amyas and Fenella
View attachment 47114

Click to expand...

They are all gorgeous!  

I also love the variety of colours and the great names.


----------



## Cherryblossom (13 May 2020)

Bash and Abe. One supposedly feral cuddlemonster and his sidekick who he’s slowly taming. Dont know why it keeps loading sideways!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 May 2020)

'Cuddlemonster' - what a great word.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 May 2020)

What a fabulous array of moggies Archangel. 😀


----------



## Mule (13 May 2020)

Archangel said:



			I post quite a few photos of the ferals so I will control myself sort of.

Orlando
View attachment 47107


Gwyddian and Alouette
View attachment 47108


Lucia
View attachment 47110


Ariannwen and Amyas
View attachment 47111

Valeria
View attachment 47113

Amyas and Fenella
View attachment 47114

Click to expand...

Aww they're gorgeous


----------



## Cloball (14 May 2020)

Do you keep your ferals away from your pet cats?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			Do you keep your ferals away from your pet cats?
		
Click to expand...

No, I think it would have been an impossible task anyway as the pet cats are allowed outside.  

We are actually trying to tempt the ex-ferals into becoming proper pet cats.  So far Black Cat and Mitz will come into the conservatory and the kitchen and maybe halfway into the living room. I can now pick up Mitz and hold him for a few seconds. It doesn't sound like much but it's been years of work to get to that point. They were once super shy little cats that would run and hide. They would only eat food that you left them once you had moved away/gone inside. I really would love them to be in front of the fire next winter. 

The main issues are that 1, Percy (our back from the dead cat) is not a massive fan of Black Cat, however he's definitely less cross with the whole situation having had his brush with death. 2, Dragons Bane is young and playful and he wants to play with Mitz. Mitz does not want to play with DB.


----------



## Cloball (14 May 2020)

Interesting to know there's not too much agro. I would love a small army of cats


----------



## Archangel (14 May 2020)

I don't have any pet cats as I waited to see if any of the many ferals in Wales found came looking for shelter in the winter - and Fenella did.  

I think she might have come even if there was a cat here but would probably have kept her distance. Unneutered toms might be a problem.


----------



## Archangel (14 May 2020)

Cloball said:



			Interesting to know there's not too much agro. I would love a small army of cats
		
Click to expand...

When I open the door in the morning a tsunami of kittens tumbles in.  I did not know having 12 would be so much fun.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

This is quite sweet. Mitz has just been learning about playing with cat toys and he loves this feather one. He often goes and finds it himself to have a little play, although he's pulled quite a few feathers off so it may have to be replaced at some point. Then a pic of him having a kip with his best friend.


----------



## Equi (14 May 2020)

Anyone who followed my kitten thread will have seen my beauties! But I’m uncertain now if they can be called semi-feral. Found one in the car and one in the house the other day 😂


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

You've done a grand job with them - they're definitely ex-ferals now. 

PS I'm always happy to see more pics of your cats.


----------



## Equi (14 May 2020)

I’ll do another mega update when I get the computer the uploading from phone is very annoying cause they keep turning sideways haha


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 May 2020)

Have you any photos of Dragons Bane? I always think what a spectacular name so would like to be able to put a face to the name


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

DB is a very bad boy, he caught a Jay the other day and let it go in the house. The noise from the Jay was unbelievable as it was absolutely furious with the cat. Thankfully it was released without any harm done.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 May 2020)

He is a big boy and looks very naughty! Is he Bengal?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

An Ocicat, so a siamese derivative and you can tell. LOL.  

ETA - He's very vocal with that siamese meow (that's what I was hinting at above - not that you were wrong to guess Bengal, it's a good guess based on his colour. Although that pic doesn't flatter his spots).


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 May 2020)

These two sisters came from a farm in the middle of nowhere, our dogs fell in love with them and thought we bought them a present. They quickly adapted to life sleeping with the dogs, but have now grown into professional mousers, much to the horror of the dogs who think all small furry things (except foxes) are to be adopted.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 May 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 May 2020)

Meowy Catkin said:



			An Ocicat, so a siamese derivative and you can tell. LOL.  

ETA - He's very vocal with that siamese meow (that's what I was hinting at above - not that you were wrong to guess Bengal, it's a good guess based on his colour. Although that pic doesn't flatter his spots).
		
Click to expand...

He is very handsome! It looks like he is in the middle of demonstrating that Siamese voice in that picture! He looks like he has a big personality as well! Love the name!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 May 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			He is very handsome! It looks like he is in the middle of demonstrating that Siamese voice in that picture! He looks like he has a big personality as well! Love the name!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, shouting instructions at his human slaves.


----------

